# Can someone explain about red mice to me?



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I understand that there are two varieties, Dominant and Recessive..and I *think* lethal yellow and recessive yellow are the same retrospectively? But what about where they are most common? Seafolly was saying about UK red..which I think is dominant red..does that mean we don't have recessive red? Just curious because I have a yellowy orange mouse and I thought she was recessive yellow/red but I live in the UK.

Thanks!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

You're right; here in the UK we have dominant (lethal) red and not recessive so you are most likely to have that. Having said that, it is highly probable that some of our recent imports were carrying the recessive red gene so it is not impossible. If it's the lighter shade of red you see that is causing the confusion, it really means nothing. Only the selectively bred reds will show as the vibrant, deep red you will be aware of; when not bred in this way they will quickly revert back to lighter, more yellowy shades


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh ok thankyou! Do I need to worry about her health then? What is she prone to? Thanks again!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

No there's no need to worry about her health 
The 'lethal' in lethal red (AY) is no concern at all really, it simply means that mice that are homozygous for the AY gene will die in utero; you will never see them, they are reabsorbed and never born. This means that litters from reds will be smaller and won't breed true.

The mice that ARE born are healthy. They are prone to becoming fatter in adulthood but there's nothing you can do about that.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ok that's a relief! Thank you =)


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Reds are prone towards obesity and have a higher tendency to develop tumors as well, so keep an eye on her for those. I've had a couple dominant Reds develop tumors and multiple obese ones as well. Very frustrating. I knew what I was getting into though. 

Hopefully your girl lives a long, healthy life!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

love2read said:


> Reds have a higher tendency to develop tumors


I know there are people who believe this but I have not found this to be the case in my experience.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I haven't had the tumour issue with them either,poor type and porky stature are a problem though.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Maybe mine is just from poor lines. *shrug* I've had 2 Reds develop tumors in the last year and one Red-derived Tan. Aside from the Reds I've only ever had 1 mouse with a tumor.


----------

